# 3D Shoots Around Knoxville, TN



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys, I moved down here a few years ago from Southern Ohio. Up home we had several archery clubs, and no shortage of 3D shoots, but I'm having a hard time finding somewhere to shoot 3D. Anybody know of any good shoots or leagues around Knoxville?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

morristown, tn
haggs at white pine
go to shootarchery.com


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

there is also a club off rifle range road that has a indoor and out door ranges smokey mnt archery we are getting ready for indoor leages


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Union County Archery Range has a outdoor 3d course set up you can shoot any time. There is a league shoot every week also. If you need directions just shoot me a PM.


----------



## rwkinsworthy (Mar 8, 2010)

im looking for the same, some body gave me this guys # i havent called yet but you can try him Ron Welch 865-856-2780


----------



## rwkinsworthy (Mar 8, 2010)

is there a contact # for this archery shoot


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

there is a new archery shop in maryville off 321 just west of McDonald red light you can also find ron welch there and they will be having there first 3d shoot this next week end


----------

